# emerge - network dies

## carpman

Hello, i have been trying to emerge kde (have also tried gnome) but it gets about 10min into process and network dies, this is local as well as internet.

A reboot cures problem but same thing  happens.

the rest of my network is ok and still works, i am using cable modem and network is behind a smoothwall.org firewall / router.

NIC is a xircom cardbus 10/100 + 56k

Not sure if  this is realted but on boot i get error when loading modules, it says 'failed to calculate dependancies' though i have compiled xircom support into kernel

all help appriciated

PS i love gentoo, learning more about how linux works and so improving my knowledge, hey one day i might be able to help others  :Smile: 

----------

## kraylus

yer always better of if you compile nic modules as modules and NOT into the kernel. at least, that's been my experience. try it again and do it this time as a module.

then add the module name into the file /etc/modules.autoload. for my, i need to load the tulip module so what i have is:

```
# Copyright 1999-2002 Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License, v2 or later

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/modules.autoload,v 1.3 2002/$

# /etc/modules.autoload:  kernel modules to load when system boots.

#

# Add the names of modules that you'd like to load when the system

# starts into this file, one per line.  Comments begin with # and

# are ignored.  Read man modules.autoload for additional details.

# For example:

# 3c59x

tulip

input

mousedev

hid

usb-uhci

```

the rest of that stuff is for my usb optical mouse. give that a shot and let me know how it goes.

btw... does this only happen when emerging? try to download a large file via browser and see if it does the same thing....

when recompiling the kernel, don't forget to do (after you configure the kernel via make menuconfig or make xconfig) make dep, make bzImage, make modules, and make modules_install in that order.

all very important!! 

ryan

----------

## carpman

Thanks for reply, can i compile kernel without booting install cdrom and going into chroot?

If so i take it i will have to call new kernel something else and add it to grub or can i just over right old kernel?

----------

## klieber

 *carpman wrote:*   

> Thanks for reply, can i compile kernel without booting install cdrom and going into chroot?
> 
> If so i take it i will have to call new kernel something else and add it to grub or can i just over right old kernel?

 

You can compile it without rebooting, though when you go to install the new kernel, you'll have to reboot afterwards in order to get the new kernel to take effect.  Just follow code listing 25 in the Install doc

--kurt

----------

## carpman

cheers i will give it a go

----------

## carpman

hello, ok i complied new kernel with xircom as module and added xirc2ps_cs to modules.autoload, this did not work so i tried xircom in modules.autoload this also did not work.

The xircom is a 10/100 +56k pcmcia  cardbus and i know form others that the xirc2ps_cs works.

To be honest i still have not got my head around modules, if i select in kernel something to be loaded as module how does sytem know to load this module? i now know i can use the modules.autoload file but what if the modules is not in here, how does sytem know to load it? does it have to be loaded manually from consol?

Also how do i find out what module/driver is related to item i have selected in kernel to load as module?

cheers for help

----------

## kraylus

when performing the gentoo install via the cdrom what module did you load to get your nic to work there?

linux knows which module to load when you specify one in the modules.autoload file. if you don't have the module, the system won't load it. it knows to load the module that you specified in modules.autoload because all modules are kept in the same place. if the module that you specified isn't there, it won't load.

my guess is, if the module isn't loading for you, you may not have specified it. where in the kernel config are you adding the xircom module? since it's a pcmcia card you'll need to add a bit more than just that module, you'll also need to compile pcmcia support.

when you say you know from others that this module works, what do you mean? have you used it on other distros?

here're a few resources i pulled off of google. hopefully these can further assist you:

http://www.linux-laptop.net/

http://users.bestweb.net/~glosser/dave/linux.html

good luck  :Very Happy: 

ryan

----------

## carpman

thanks for reply, when i installed i used the pcmcia install instructions so i did not specify a module, cardmgr loaded it for me.

I have found a thread concerning getting cardmgr and pcmcia stuff working, to be honest it should be made clear in install instructions that it is best to not have pcmcia support in kernel and pcimcia should be emerge after kernel is compiled, would have made life much easier.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=717

----------

